# anyone keep European Hamster ?



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

as bove


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Ooooh i'd love one if they are available, not seen them for sale though


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

I jus googled them cus I've never heard if them, apparently they are an endangered species, they were killed for there fur. I'd love a guinea pig sized hammy!!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Really aggressive animals I believe, there is a video of one not just biting and running off but really going in for an attack.

I have a friend who is working as a carer here who is from eastern Europe (ashamed to say I cant say which part, will have to ask again) who has spoken about the hamsters in her home country, but I was busy showing an elderly lady my syrian hamster so couldn't take in all the info. I will ask her when I next see her.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

yes they are endangered as far as i know and i've heard they're really aggressive but they're sooo cute.


----------

